# Priest who broke celibacy vow joins Episcopal Church



## Berean (May 28, 2009)

*Priest who broke celibacy vow joins Episcopal Church *



> (CNN) -- Father Alberto Cutie, an internationally known Catholic priest who admitted having a romantic affair and breaking his vow of celibacy, is joining the Episcopal Church to be with the woman he loves, he said Thursday.



Priest who broke celibacy vow joins Episcopal Church - CNN.com

He was such a cutie.


----------



## SolaGratia (May 28, 2009)

I think the priest is still a Papist, since he has not embrace any of the Sola's of Protestantism.


----------



## wturri78 (May 28, 2009)

Wow. So apparently you immediately abandon transubstantiation, belief in indulgences, allegience to the Pope, and all the rest once you leave the Catholic church. That was fast!

Of course, I think you could worship your shoes and be ordained somewhere in The Episcopal Church.


----------



## awretchsavedbygrace (May 28, 2009)

O goodness. give me a break.


----------



## SolaGratia (May 28, 2009)

XBlackWaterX said:


> O goodness. give me a break.



What do you mean by your comment?

Thanks


----------



## toddpedlar (May 28, 2009)

wturri78 said:


> Wow. So apparently you immediately abandon transubstantiation, belief in indulgences, allegience to the Pope, and all the rest once you leave the Catholic church. That was fast!
> 
> Of course, I think you could worship your shoes and be ordained somewhere in The Episcopal Church.



Actually, I dont' think he really has to give up any of those beliefs. If he ever actually had them, he can certainly continue to practice them within the ECUSA.


----------



## Knoxienne (May 28, 2009)

wturri78 said:


> Of course, I think you could worship your shoes and be ordained somewhere in The Episcopal Church.


----------



## VictorBravo (May 28, 2009)

Strictly speaking, I think, the vow of celebacy renounces marriage. Did this guy get married?

Chastity is a different story.

Priests I knew back in Butte Montana explained the difference to me once in an attempt to explain the behavior of some of their historic popes.


----------



## awretchsavedbygrace (May 28, 2009)

SolaGratia said:


> XBlackWaterX said:
> 
> 
> > O goodness. give me a break.
> ...



Only reason hes leaving the Catholic Church and entering the Episcopal church is because he was caught having a romantic affair with a woman. Im just tired of hearing about this story. *sighs...


----------



## MrMerlin777 (May 28, 2009)

victorbravo said:


> Strictly speaking, I think, the vow of celebacy renounces marriage. Did this guy get married?
> 
> Chastity is a different story.
> 
> Priests I knew back in Butte Montana explained the difference to me once in an attempt to explain the behavior of some of their historic popes.



I don't believe TEC will care whether he's married or not. After all they cannonized a openly unrepentant homosexual as an Archbishop.


----------



## PresbyDane (May 28, 2009)

It seems everyone can be ordained in ECUSA, "converted" by a woman 

Well it sounds better than "Became protestant out of lust"


----------



## Craig (May 28, 2009)

Re4mdant said:


> It seems everyone can be ordained in ECUSA, "converted" by a woman
> 
> Well it sounds better than "Became protestant out of lust"



Ironically, that's how Anglicanism sprang into being...not much has changed in 500 hundred years, eh?


----------



## LawrenceU (May 28, 2009)

At least it was a tryst with a woman of age.

Around here the local Catholic girls call him 'Father-What-a-Waste'. He is pretty popular with the raging hormone age of Catholic girls.


----------



## ClayPot (May 28, 2009)

It's interesting to me that Rome talks about the unity and purity of "the one true Church" yet fails to discipline those who go against their doctrine. But what do you expect from an apostate church?


----------



## awretchsavedbygrace (May 28, 2009)

LawrenceU said:


> At least it was a tryst with a woman of age.
> 
> Around here the local Catholic girls call him 'Father-What-a-Waste'. He is pretty popular with the raging hormone age of Catholic girls.


----------



## Ex Nihilo (May 28, 2009)

LawrenceU said:


> At least it was a tryst with a woman of age.
> 
> *Around here the local Catholic girls call him 'Father-What-a-Waste'. He is pretty popular with the raging hormone age of Catholic girls.*



I have to wonder how you know this!


----------



## wturri78 (May 28, 2009)

Craig said:


> Re4mdant said:
> 
> 
> > It seems everyone can be ordained in ECUSA, "converted" by a woman
> ...



Odd symmetry...kings leave Rome to get divorced, and priests leave to get married.


----------



## WarrenInSC (May 28, 2009)

Knoxienne said:


> wturri78 said:
> 
> 
> > Of course, I think you could worship your shoes and be ordained somewhere in The Episcopal Church.



Yes - The Episcopal Church - you could see this one coming a mile away.


----------



## Berean (May 28, 2009)

wturri78 said:


> Of course, I think you could *worship your shoes* and be ordained somewhere in The Episcopal Church.



Imelda Marcos maybe?


----------



## Berean (May 28, 2009)

Apparently he was also known as "Father Oprah" 

'Father Oprah' leaves Catholic Church after being caught canoodling - TwinCities.com


----------



## LawrenceU (May 29, 2009)

Ex Nihilo said:


> LawrenceU said:
> 
> 
> > At least it was a tryst with a woman of age.
> ...



  

I have a very broad ministry. No, wait, that didn't come out right.

I have a wide range of contacts.

No, that's not quite right either.

Um, here goes again:

My daughter has a couple of friends who are Catholic. They are 'good' girls, a distinct minority in the parochial schools around here. Add that to the fact the Mobile is still a very Catholic place (thanks a lot d'Iberville) and it is not difficult to find out what is going on.


----------



## Reformed Thomist (Jun 4, 2009)

Re4mdant said:


> It seems everyone can be ordained in ECUSA...



Unless you're too orthodox. Young conservatives often have a very rough go of it in Episcopal seminaries... for that matter, in PC(USA), Evangelical Lutheran, and many Roman Catholic seminaries as well. Faithfulness, if made a problem (that is, if vocalized), is easily deemed "rigidity" and "immature faith" by those in charge. They might send you to the shrinks.


----------



## Tripel (Jun 4, 2009)

> "Father Cutie is still bound by his promise to live a celibate life, which he freely embraced at ordination," Favalora said. "Only the Holy Father can release him from that obligation."



Serious question: To whom is "the Holy Father" a reference?


----------



## SolaGratia (Jun 4, 2009)

it is a reference to the pope of rome.


----------



## Tripel (Jun 4, 2009)

SolaGratia said:


> it is a reference to the pope of rome.



Seriously? He's the (capitalized) "Holy Father"? Wow. When I first read that quote, I didn't think anything of it, assuming it was talking about the true Father. When I went back through the article, it hit me that might be a reference to the pope. Incredible.


----------



## Berean (Jun 4, 2009)

Tripel said:


> Serious question: To whom is "the Holy Father" a reference?



Papa Ratzi, aka Joe Ratzinger


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jun 4, 2009)

VirtueOnline - News - Exclusives - Bishop of Peru Rips Actions of RC Priest Albert Cutie To Join Episcopal Church


A blurb from Virtue online. The Anglican Bishop of Peru's thoughts.


----------

